# Over weight limit for bucket



## Axmeaquestion (Jul 19, 2015)

My boss put a guy who weighs 300lbs in our bucket while I was on vacation. I'm worried because the weight limit is 350 empty, with the liner and step and everything else it was way over. Do you think that it's safe or do you think that there could be some dangerous damage done by overloading it??


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 19, 2015)

Axmeaquestion said:


> My boss put a guy who weighs 300lbs in our bucket while I was on vacation. I'm worried because the weight limit is 350 empty, with the liner and step and everything else it was way over. Do you think that it's safe or do you think that there could be some dangerous damage done by overloading it??



When was your last inspection? If it was over a year ago, I would call it a sign to remind you, but I do hear what you are saying.
Jeff


----------



## Axmeaquestion (Jul 20, 2015)

We haven't had it inspected yet this year. I actually called altec Friday to set up an appointment.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jul 20, 2015)

Getting him in is one thing but how the Hell did he get him out!?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like a crane job to me.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 20, 2015)

He probably ties in and they lower the bucket from the ground. Kinda like a garbage can sliding off the bag after someone packed more garbage into it than its supposed to hold.


----------



## Axmeaquestion (Jul 20, 2015)

I was told the upper boom arm looked like the arch in St. Louis


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 20, 2015)

If you are worried that the boom cant handle 300 lbs and you think that would wreck something then why would you ever feel comfortable in it?


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 20, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> If you are worried that the boom cant handle 300 lbs and you think that would wreck something then why would you ever feel comfortable in it?


Remember there is a working load and break strength factored into all life support and lifting products. I know CMAA (crane manufacture association) regulates a 5:1 and for life support commonly a 10:1 is utilized. While you make have been over the working load certainly should not have been near any of these numbers.


----------



## old_soul (Jul 20, 2015)

I think we just dumped 300 pounds of saw dust out of the bucket last week


----------



## Zale (Jul 20, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it. We had a guy 300lbs use our bucket and it never snapped the boom. Just let the inspectors know your concerns.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 20, 2015)

Zale said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. We had a guy 300lbs use our bucket and it never snapped the boom. Just let the inspectors know your concerns.



I had one of our's done last week, One of the pedestal bolts was loose. ,,bucket has 4 cracks ,,pump needs to be replaced,, decals,, yup, get a full inspection, really,,
Guess who gets to get all new bolt's for the pedestal bolt's,, can not just change one. 
Jeff,,


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 21, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> I had one of our's done last week, One of the pedestal bolts was loose. ,,bucket has 4 cracks ,,pump needs to be replaced,, decals,, yup, get a full inspection, really,,
> Guess who gets to get all new bolt's for the pedestal bolt's,, can not just change one.
> Jeff,,


If this makes you feel any better "bolts are cheap hospital bills are expensive. Funerals are worse." That is how I reason some things when I hate spending for them. Helps me feel a little better.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 21, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> I had one of our's done last week, One of the pedestal bolts was loose. ,,bucket has 4 cracks ,,pump needs to be replaced,, decals,, yup, get a full inspection, really,,
> Guess who gets to get all new bolt's for the pedestal bolt's,, can not just change one.
> Jeff,,


What lift are we talking about there?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 21, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> What lift are we talking about there?


Altec LVR Series


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 21, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> If this makes you feel any better "bolts are cheap hospital bills are expensive. Funerals are worse." That is how I reason some things when I hate spending for them. Helps me feel a little better.


Yeah, had it done a couple of years ago to one of our other booms. Bolts are cheap, not the labor. Altec is doing that.
Jeff


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 21, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, had it done a couple of years ago to one of our other booms. Bolts are cheap, not the labor. Altec is doing that.
> Jeff


I can imagine, their insurance has got to make ours looks cheap. I am unsure if my imagination can even imagine that many zeros


----------



## Zale (Jul 22, 2015)

Bolts might be cheap but a cracked bucket isn't.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 22, 2015)

Zale said:


> Bolts might be cheap but a cracked bucket isn't.


Yikes how bad of a price is one of those.


----------



## cupar (Jul 22, 2015)

I worked with a guy for 3 and a half years who fluctuated weight between 320 and 350. He never had an issue. I know I've been over 350 lbs between me and gear and a branch I've held over power lines.



Magnum783 said:


> Yikes how bad of a price is one of those.



Had a chipper battery die and lifted the fiberglass hood on a vermeer bc1000 and was hooking jumper cables. Another guy did something no one has ever done and put the boom off the back of the truck and drove forward the bucket hit the chipper. $23,000 in repair.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 23, 2015)

Murphy is one lurking dude. If someone ever finds him tie him up and let each one of us thrash him independently


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2015)

If your worried have him climb trees a year to thin down to acceptable weight There are boatloads of people in this business that make me shake my head thinking, "you would never have made it when i started". Yeah blah blah discrimination, spit, fart


----------



## Magnum783 (Jul 23, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> If your worried have him climb trees a year to thin down to acceptable weight There are boatloads of people in this business that make me shake my head thinking, "you would never have made it when i started". Yeah blah blah discrimination, spit, fart


Preach on brother.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 23, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> Yikes how bad of a price is one of those.


Last high ranger two man I bought was 2850 but that was in like 2001!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 28, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> Yikes how bad of a price is one of those.



They gave me a price for a new bucket for $1547.51 and labor cost will be $124.00
Not bad.
Jeff


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> They gave my a price for a new bucket for $1547.51 and labor cost will be $124.00
> Not bad.
> Jeff


Its just OK it aint exactly cheap but you have to do it so. They labor is cheap, are you going to them or they to you?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 28, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Its just OK it aint exactly cheap but you have to do it so. They labor is cheap, are you going to them or they to you?



Altec has a mobile service here. They can do anything at our yard except if the entire boom had to come off. Then we would have to go to Pomona,Ca. That is a two hour drive in a boom.
Jeff


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> Altec has a mobile service here. They can do anything at our yard except if the entire boom had to come off. Then we would have to go to Pomona,Ca. That is a two hour drive in a boom.
> Jeff


Nice they can come out.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 28, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Nice they can come out.



The are busy here, usually a two week wait.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> The are busy here, usually a two week wait.


That sucks if you dont have another truck.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jul 28, 2015)

Bondo, duct tape and baling wire just have no place in this biz anymore, I guess...


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 28, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Bondo, duct tape and baling wire just have no place in this biz anymore, I guess...


Well they still do it but it aint no good.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 28, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> That sucks if you dont have another truck.



I have other trucks, plus if it was an emergency, they have a number for that also. A lot of repairs do not need to be done by them, but others do. I will not call them for a hydraulic leak or blown hose's or stuff like that. It is always a beautiful day,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Jul 28, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> They gave me a price for a new bucket for $1547.51 and labor cost will be $124.00
> Not bad.
> Jeff



That seems fair. Seeing how you get so worked up about a hitch pin, how do you handle this repair with your crews?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 28, 2015)

Zale said:


> That seems fair. Seeing how you get so worked up about a hitch pin, how do you handle this repair with your crews?



I make them spend the night in the yard,,,,
Jeff


----------

